# 2013 Makings



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

It has been a few years since I joined this site, and since I have writen in my blog. But this is really more for me than anyone else.
Ive got some big plans for this years HW party, an as such ive already started on some of the bigger plans that have lots of little projects to them. Like my Toxic Garden, Ive made 20 mushrooms, 6 little creatures, 20 or so repainted fake flowers, and I still have a few more things to make for the TGarden, but Im almost done with it.

My other Big project for this year to to rebuild the large mausoleum that is used for storage all year. It needs new everything- the wood is warped and peeling and i need a bit more space. So im going to exspand it out 1 foot on both sides, so it will be 8 feet long 6 feet wide 12 feet tall. And much fancyer then it currently is.

Then I have lots of little things im going to build for this year as well, including two tombstones for our friends who are no longer with us. 
Things to make for 2013:
Minions oblesk
large tombstone
18 standing lanterns
Roof of mini mauso
inside of large mauso
8 pillars for back wall
4 carnivarous plants


----------

